# Pocket Bone



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello folks,

I'm still alive 

A lot of work keep me constantly in workshop 

But, here is another cool shooter  This is actually pickle bone designed by Can-Opener all credits goes to him!
It's modified by my friend LiquideBullet 

Made of: 1/4" black G10 with yellow 1/8" G10 scales pinned with Carbon Fiber hollow pins.

























































Cheers,

E.G.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sweet little shooter


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

treefork said:


> Very nice !


Thank you, sir 



Luck over skill said:


> Sweet little shooter


Thanks a lot


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

SS has got to be handy = Like it! -CD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty little ditty! :wave:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Now that's an awesome little shooter! Nice job E. G. !!


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

I like the idea of such a small size. Do you have any videos of it being shot?


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

RHTWIST said:


> SS has got to be handy = Like it! -CD


Thanks mate 



rockslinger said:


> Pretty little ditty! :wave:


Thank you, sir 

:wave:



Ibojoe said:


> Now that's an awesome little shooter! Nice job E. G. !!


Thanks a lot 



Ruttles said:


> I like the idea of such a small size. Do you have any videos of it being shot?


Glad you like it 

Video will be soon, now is on the way to my friend


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice!!


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

E.G. said:


> Ruttles said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea of such a small size. Do you have any videos of it being shot?
> ...


Well dang, I was going to see if you were selling it. Oh well, hope your friend enjoys it!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

slingshotnew said:


> Very very nice!!


Thank you 



Ruttles said:


> E.G. said:
> 
> 
> > Ruttles said:
> ...


I made those to order 

When I will have review, I will post it here and you can see if pocket bone will be good for you


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Sharker said:


> Nice work


Thanks Master 

:wave:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

????????????
like the clean design 
like the color
and love that you have only used two different materials/colors
Stefan


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Really lovely and a quality version of Randy's Pickle Bone! Your take on this design is careful and well thought out my friend. Thank you very much for sharing! :wave:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Tag said:


> Amazing


Thanks Tag 



the core said:


> like the clean design
> like the color
> and love that you have only used two different materials/colors
> Stefan


Thanks a lot Stefan 

Sometimes simple builds can be nice 



Tremoside said:


> Really lovely and a quality version of Randy's Pickle Bone! Your take on this design is careful and well thought out my friend. Thank you very much for sharing! :wave:


Thank you very much for nice comment and for taking a look, Tremo


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Sweet shooter

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

deadeye said:


> Sweet shooter
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Love those pickle bones. Love it.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

mr. green said:


> Love those pickle bones. Love it.


Thank you my friend 

Glad to hear you, I didn't see you for a long time...

:wave:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Shooting video 

By my friend known as LiquideBullet 






Cheers,

E.G.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

R, you forgot the R! ????


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Outstanding eye appeal in a tight looking little masterpiece here EG


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Larry Bourgeois said:


> Outstanding eye appeal in a tight looking little masterpiece here EG


Thanks a lot, Mr. Larry


----------



## FlingShotLife (Jan 6, 2017)

How much is it scaled down from the pickle bone? What are dimensions? Thank you


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Very, very good.............


----------

